# Jambalaya Fatties with Q-View



## sarnott (Feb 20, 2013)

About a week ago, I decided to try something new (at least for me) and try to make some Jambalaya fatties but couldn't decide what to wrap them in so, I made two -- one with spicy pork sausage and another with a pounded out flank steak.  I dusted down the meat with Cajun seasoning then to each of them, I added Zatarain's Jambalaya rice mix (half cooked then cooled), undercooked shrimp, andouille and a little fresh onion and diced peppers.













IMAG0435.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013


















IMAG0434.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013






I then made a bacon weave for each and dusted the inside of the bacon weave with more cajun seasoning. I had some real trouble with the weave for the rolled flank steak -- it wasn't pretty. I used normal pork bacon for the sausage-based fattie and beef bacon for the flank steak, it was harder to work with and I also wanted extra bacon on top of the flank steak.  And, into the smoker at 235 with pecan wood. The flank steak fattie is on the right.













IMAG0436.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013


















IMAG0437.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013






After about an hour and a half, I opened it up, sprayed the fatties with my apple juice and bourbon mixture and added scotch eggs for the last hour or so (until the temp was about 165).













IMAG0438.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013






 Pulled at about 3 hours, internal temp 165. Sorry about the following pictures, it was could and rainy outside and I didn't realize how much moisture was on the lens.













IMAG0439.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013






I planned to have the scotch eggs drip their fat onto the fatties but one leaked and added a little melted cheddar cheese too! LOL. 













IMAG0441.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Feb 20, 2013






The flavor was great, everything was moist, the sausage was done and the flank steak was medium rare.  I'd rather be lucky than good! Great experiment and I'll make it again but, I still haven't figured out how to best use beef bacon. I just can't seem to get it separated and pulled out right. No one could decide which they liked better and the leftovers were still great two days later.  Next time, I'll use a thinner steak but the flank steak did pick up a nice smoke flavor, it was just tough to roll.


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice q-view! Bet they tasted great!

  Mike


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yummmy!  That is a great idea!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 20, 2013)

They look good. You can always Butterfly the Flank Steak. It will be half it's original thickness, you can pound it a bit too...JJ


----------



## sarnott (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks JJ,

That's clearly what I should have done but didn't think of it. I've never butterflied a flank steak but I guess you just go slow from the long side, rightr?

Scott


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great idea for a fatty! Will have to give it a try sometime! When I butterfly a flank steak, I run parallel with the long run of the steak. I then have two halves. I usually only do this when making pin-wheels, or other rolled steak goodies.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow!  Great idea for a fatty!  

I quit making these but now I'm having second thoughts....

You might see a fatty from the PGSmoker before the week is out!

Bill


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great fattie idea.  They both look great.  Did the shrimp turn out ok. Well done!


----------



## sarnott (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes,

The shrimp turned out fine. I read a post from someone else that had put minute rice in a fattie and they suggested that you only cook it halfway so that is what I did with both the Jambalaya rice and the shrimp. I put them in boiling water a short time and as soon as I saw the color start to change, I pulled them. I was afraid of cooking them all the way in water and then putting them in the fattie but I was even more worried about them not cooking and me not really having a way to tell if they were done because I assumed the spices and juices would change their color. It seemed to work and they weren't overcooked and seemed cooked ok.

Wish I could remember who made that recommendation about the rice, it really made me thing through some of this.

Scott


----------



## driedstick (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice you out done yourself!!!!


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

What a great idea! I'll definitely be borrowing this one


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried this last night with red beans & rice and it came out so salty. What'd you do to reduce the salt content and make it edible?


----------



## sarnott (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know. I used Zatarain Jambalaya, andouille, shrimp, some chopped celery, onions and cajun seasonings but no extra salt. The steak version was pretty think and that could have limited the saltiness I guess but the spicy sausage was the standard 1 pound flattened in a gallon ziplock bag. Mine didn't come out too salty at all. I wish I could help but don't have a clue. Maybe the celery added some sweetness, I don't know. Sorry yours didn't come out well.


----------

